# Predator Hunting in Mexico



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Call me crazy, but I would love to travel into Mexico and do some predator hunting. Have any of you done this?

I realize it's not the safest place to go right now, and those who are going are enjoying places like Puerto Vallarta with a cold drink in hand. I guess I am just a crazy ******* though and i'm really interested in the predator hunting opportunities down south.

Would appreciate any and all info. I know we had a member from Mexico who used to frequent the site, but I haven't seen him in a while.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I bet they have houses, for sale down there Chris. I can see it now............................


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Think they call the predators down that way zeta's.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats right Cat! Well, i hear that one of the cartels wants a truce as for the others I don't know.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

One thing that I have heard is that they will not let you use any military calibers. So I guess the 5.56 is out and possibly 7.62x39, .308 and .50BMG. And of course the term "coyote" means something else to our brave border patrol agents. So make sure you explain that they are the ones with the pointy ears!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

With all the explaining you have to do it doesn't leave much time for hunting!!!


----------

